# Walnut Chest



## jasoninoregon (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello all this is my first post. I am making a Walnut blanket chest for my neighbors for Xmas. I am building with a box joint on the router table. I am using the Rockler box joint jig and am having trouble getting my joints to fit tight. Currently I am making boxes to practice before I start cutting the Walnut. 
If anyone on the forum has used this jig and has helpful hints it would be greatly appreciated. I am making 1/2 joint using an MLCS up-cut spiral bit. I am running the Porter Cable 7018 on a home built router table with the Rockler router top.
Thanks and I look forward to future posts!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jasoninoregon

I have NOT used the Rockler jig but I will say anytime you put that many slots in place you will have errors getting them all to fit without using a BIG hammer 

I suggest you pickup the PC template below and make a quick block so you use it on your router table..
The last time I checked on the price for the template is was about 60.oo bucks from Amazon,
and the bit was 12.oo bucks.

Walnut below
http://www.routerforums.com/35477-post8.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table.html
.
=========



jasoninoregon said:


> Hello all this is my first post. I am making a Walnut blanket chest for my neighbors for Xmas. I am building with a box joint on the router table. I am using the Rockler box joint jig and am having trouble getting my joints to fit tight. Currently I am making boxes to practice before I start cutting the Walnut.
> If anyone on the forum has used this jig and has helpful hints it would be greatly appreciated. I am making 1/2 joint using an MLCS up-cut spiral bit. I am running the Porter Cable 7018 on a home built router table with the Rockler router top.
> Thanks and I look forward to future posts!!


----------



## marks (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jasoninoregon (Nov 9, 2009)

Bob J. Thanks for the reply and pics, maybe I can just UPS you my panels  those pics are exactly what I am looking for. I will give the PC template a look.
Thanks


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Jasun!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will just add one thing I have learned making boxes make sure every thing is tight with the jeg. All areas have to be tight both sides and back of work piece..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Jasun

Anytime you put in box joints over 6" it gets hairy ,one off just a little bit and they are all off a little bit and you will see gaps and they will not fit at all, that's why it best to use a jig that's set up to put them all in line at one time so to speak..
The PC template will do that but be sure to buy a GOOD bit for Walnut, it will get dull quick and will change by the end of the job, and a sanding block with sand paper wrapped around it is your best friend for this type of job..3/8" thick sanding block........

=======



jasoninoregon said:


> Bob J. Thanks for the reply and pics, maybe I can just UPS you my panels  those pics are exactly what I am looking for. I will give the PC template a look.
> Thanks


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on jig tightness. I made 4 dovetailed drawers (21"x24") out of maple this weekend. The first three were 3-1/4" deep apiece. I *thoroughly* checked that everything was tight when making them and the dovetails snapped together just perfectly. The fourth one was 7-1/2" wide and I made the mistake of only checking the things I'd loosened. After the last cut I saw one screw had backed off just slightly from vibration. That joint still "worked", but it took a little bit of paring and isn't as snug as the others.

Lesson learned (I hope!)


----------



## jasoninoregon (Nov 9, 2009)

I made a cherry box last night for practice it was 7x15x12 it came together really nicely. The problem is my jig is small so fitting a 7" board is not really an issue but when I try and make box joints on a 27x40" walnut panel it is going to problematic. I contemplated using my dado blade and making a box jig for my saw but I don't like the finished joints from the saw/dado setup. I really like the cuts my router makes. I am in a quandary.


----------

